# Rugby Shirts?



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

There are a few garments that I've associated with the style for as long as I've been aware of it that seldom seem to get mentioned. Admittedly the WAYWT thread has a decidedly formal disposition, but I'm surprised how few rugby shirts I see in pictures or in discussion. 

My default casual wear is an LL Bean red & blue awning stripe rugby shirt. I also have a purple & green one from LE Canvas that's about the same fit & finish. They couldn't be more comfortable and go with absolutely everything. The pull-over equivalent of the blue OCBD. 

Does anyone else have these as a corner-stone of their casual attire?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

No, but I did have a few from my high school and college days that I sorely miss. Wouldn't mind picking up a good one.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I have one grey-stripe rugby from J.Crew that's in a light slub fabric only suitable for early fall and late spring here. In the summer, polos; for the winter, I have two thick-as-hell flannel shirts from the now-defunct FiveBrother makers---not sure if they're trad but they last forever and sustain multiple wears between washes.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I have one or two 25 year old J Crew rugbys still hanging around. They have super heavy fabric and great colors. I'm still a fan.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

In the 1980's, I bought two rugby shirts in Australia on the advice of a local. They lasted at least ten years as informal wear, running tops and finally rock climbing gear until they finally disintegrated. I do not remember the brand, but if I could find that thick, heavy, absolutely durable fabric again, I would certainly buy some.


----------



## Mazderati (Nov 28, 2010)

I like the rugby. The earliest of the RL rugby shirts I have are probably the most robust, with each horizontal stripe its own piece of heavyweight cloth.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109228-Rugby-Advice&highlight=rugby


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I have several rugby shirts, but I haven't worn them much lately. May be time for a revisit...


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

godan said:


> In the 1980's, I bought two rugby shirts in Australia on the advice of a local. They lasted at least ten years as informal wear, running tops and finally rock climbing gear until they finally disintegrated. I do not remember the brand, but if I could find that thick, heavy, absolutely durable fabric again, I would certainly buy some.


At least up until about 10 years ago (the last time I bought a rugby shirt) Barbarian made their jerseys out of thick cotton:

https://usstore.barbarian.com/


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I am wearing one right now! I have about 8, mostly Brooks and LL Bean as well as a few old Britches of Georgetown ones from my younger days that still fit. I have one Press one that has a flap pocket  And a couple of PRL ones...they make nice Rugby's that are a little ruined by the pony.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

unmodern said:


> I have two thick-as-hell flannel shirts from the now-defunct FiveBrother makers---not sure if they're trad but they last forever and sustain multiple wears between washes.


Nooo! I didn't know they were defunct!  I have a couple by them as well. Would have picked up more if I knew there weren't any more coming. Might have to stop by the shop I saw them at to check for the last of them. US made too, weren't they?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Columbiaknit rugby shirts are made in USA. Apparently, they were the original manufacturer for L.L. Bean and Land's End rugby shirts.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Navy and Burgendy stripe from Columbiaknit,who word has it used to make rugby's for L.L. Bean and Lands End. I have been nothing but satisfied and as mentioned before is very versatile.

^ Beat me to it, now don't I look like silly


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

DFPyne said:


> I have a Navy and Burgendy stripe from Columbiaknit,who word has it used to make rugby's for L.L. Bean and Lands End. I have been nothing but satisfied and as mentioned before is very versatile.
> 
> ^ Beat me to it, now don't I look like silly


I have an old(~10 years) LL Bean rugby that has pieces of material for each stripe, love that shirt. Are these similar?


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

No, the one I have is knit in one piece of fabric. However, it seems like a pretty small operation and I am sure if you contacted them they would entertain custom orders.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

I have only 2 just now, one is a vintage well washed out brick red solid heavy cotton that I wear regularly, taped pocket and seams, rubber buttons etc. , the other is a modern British and Irish Lions top in a white synthetic open weave that is worn rarely and only when it is hot (Also it has been mistaken for a Rangers FC top and I really do not want that).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a couple Polo and Bean Rugbys that I mainly wear on the weekends, sure beats a long sleeve t-shirt.

Brian


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I've a fair few shirts - mostly team replicas. My on club DLSP, Ireland, Leinster, Baa Baas, Lions, and others from around the world.... some date back to the 80s when I was a wee lad. Though with all that said, I do wear 'casual' rugby jerseys regularly and mostly from the standard sources - PRL and Gant for me but I do also have a few from Canterbury's casual range. No complaints with any of them and in fairness to PRL, I find their custom fit a perfect fit for me. My only gripe on casual jerseys is the over branding and heavy logoing on them in more recent years.

DBG, i reckon I have that same Lions jersey!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

I just wore my maize and blue rugby on Friday. Go Wolverines!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I just wore my maize and blue rugby on Friday. Go Wolverines!!


Of course you mean Delaware!!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I love them and wore them when I was younger. I recently acquired 2 RL custom fits and they are the best I have owned. I haven't worn them lately, though, as I get cold easy and they seem a little lightweight for the current weather.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Nooo! I didn't know they were defunct!  I have a couple by them as well. Would have picked up more if I knew there weren't any more coming. Might have to stop by the shop I saw them at to check for the last of them. US made too, weren't they?


My old one was USA; I bought two newer ones (still old stock) that read "Made in Mexico of American components," no difference in cut or quality noticed thus far. I do believe you can still find some basic buffalo-plaid workshirts on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/Extra-Heavyweight-Brawny-Plaid-Flannel/dp/B001KJCE18/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top), but as far as I can tell the company is done making interesting patterns. I have two, a blue/black/white plaid and a plum/indigo/black/white/forest plaid. They're very hearty shirts. I have become instantly recognizable by the blue one, which I wear often.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I miss my University of Toronto blue and white stripe Rugby from the late 1980s and I have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

if you want a rugby you need a Canterbury of New Zealand
the best in my opinion


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Bermuda said:


> if you want a rugby you need a Canterbury of New Zealand
> the best in my opinion


Seeing the name jogs my memory. I'm pretty sure that was the brand of the shirts I bought in Australia that lasted a very long time.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Saw the new LLB rugby shirts in an email the other day. They look great aside from the chest logo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I have always worn them, since I was a kid. They're still the first thing I put on in the morning, before putting on a real shirt. But now I only wear them around the house.

Thankfully good quality ones are not yet hard to find.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

People still wear these things outside of a rugby pitch? Quaint.


----------



## Lawschooled (Feb 9, 2018)

While following up on FadingFast's college scarf I found out that Ryder and Amies now carries Rugby's in a variety of colors. Price seems decent, an no logo is a plus. Might give them a try.

https://www.ryderamies.co.uk/shop/range/college-rugby-shirt/


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

smmrfld said:


> People still wear these things outside of a rugby pitch? Quaint.


Yes, just as people still wear sweatshirts outside of a gymnasium.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Lawschooled said:


> While following up on FadingFast's college scarf I found out that Ryder and Amies now carries Rugby's in a variety of colors. Price seems decent, an no logo is a plus. Might give them a try.
> 
> https://www.ryderamies.co.uk/shop/range/college-rugby-shirt/


Glad to be the genesis and, have to say, you returned the favor as, owing to your post here, I went and checked out the Rugby shirts (which I had missed during my myopic scarf hunt).

I love the color selection, but was put off by the cotton-poly blend (if it was 5% or so on the poly, I'd be okay, but it just says "blend"). Also, I didn't see a note saying the buttons were rubber. I bet they are, still, I'd check first, but I'm out owing to the blend (guess I could email and ask about that).

As to the scarf's material - it is 100% wool and, while not the highest quality, a decent quality and quite thick (and excellent value at that price point). Also, much fun was had picking the colors and pattern - wish the Rugby allowed for custom color choices.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

smmrfld said:


> People still wear these things outside of a rugby pitch? Quaint.





gamma68 said:


> Yes, just as people still wear sweatshirts outside of a gymnasium.


Go easy on him, he obviously found himself in this forum by accident 

Canadians should keep in mind Barbarian as a source of rugby shirts: https://barbarian.com/ There's a catalogue you can download: And if you order 20 or 25 you can design your own using their "shirt builder" tool and 48 colours and several different stripe pattners[/URL].


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

smmrfld said:


> People still wear these things outside of a rugby pitch? Quaint.


The kind being discussed haven't been worn on the pitch in quite a long time. I hung up my boots for the last time about 20 yrs ago. Technical gear became the norm not long after.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

smmrfld said:


> People still wear these things outside of a rugby pitch? Quaint.


Sadly the ones worn in matches now are stretch-synthetic, no collar, no rubber buttons. They don't translate well to off field wear, especially for front row body types.

My daughter started at fullback for her school varsity last year and somehow was given a number in the 30s. Still digesting that.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Columbiaknit offers very well-made rugby shirts at good prices. Thick cotton, rubber buttons, twill collars, made in the USA. Some are priced below $30 (I have one on order now). I've handled their rugby shirts myself and can vouch for the quality.

https://usa-wear.com/ostore/index.php?route=product/category&path=64_59


----------



## Lawschooled (Feb 9, 2018)

Fading Fast said:


> I love the color selection, but was put off by the cotton-poly blend (if it was 5% or so on the poly, I'd be okay, but it just says "blend"). Also, I didn't see a note saying the buttons were rubber. I bet they are, still, I'd check first, but I'm out owing to the blend (guess I could email and ask about that).


Just emailed them and it's a 50/50 mix, I guess this explains the price.
Too bad, the color selection is fantastic, but thats a bit too much plastic for my taste.



gamma68 said:


> Columbiaknit offers very well-made rugby shirts at good prices. Thick cotton, rubber buttons, twill collars, made in the USA. Some are priced below $30 (I have one on order now). I've handled their rugby shirts myself and can vouch for the quality.
> 
> https://usa-wear.com/ostore/index.php?route=product/category&path=64_59


Now these look quite promising!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

From the LLB Fall 1985 catalog:


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion as too whether rugby shirts are age appropriate for a 66 year old gentleman who is not slim but obese either?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I still hang on to Rugby shirts purchased at Penn State and Harvard, as momentos I guess. Frankly I can't recall when I last wore them...but it's been quite awhile.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> I still hang on to Rugby shirts purchased at Penn State and Harvard, as momentos I guess. Frankly I can't recall when I last wore them...but it's been quite awhile.


I haven't seen anyone wearing one in years, either. I have a couple (one with my uni crest) and I think I should wear them this spring. My dad has one he wears a lot, in four big colour blocks, which looks amazing, but is no longer available.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> I haven't seen anyone wearing one in years, either. I have a couple (one with my uni crest) and I think I should wear them this spring. My dad has one he wears a lot, in four big colour blocks, which looks amazing, but is no longer available.


Four blocks is a good look. Often done when two clubs merge.

If Barbarian offered a Pumas jersey I would order one. I like the look and love the team.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Thought I would chime in with another real life pic. I wear this both in the gym and casually.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^ you look just like my doctor, ha ha


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Green3 said:


> Four blocks is a good look. Often done when two clubs merge.


Interesting, I didn't know that.

Here's the four block my dad has.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry, boys, but I'm not sure why anyone wears anything other than tech gear at the gym or on the trail these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Perhaps nostalgia or simply just to look so darn good!


----------



## Chico (Apr 22, 2010)

LL Bean is pushing them again in their 2018 Spring catalog. They have that logo patch on the chest though.

I bought a Columbia Knit one a few months ago.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Doctor Damage said:


> ^ you look just like my doctor, ha ha


He is a good looking guy that doctor of yours.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

WillBarrett said:


> Sorry, boys, but I'm not sure why anyone wears anything other than tech gear at the gym or on the trail these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well here is the thing. I have quite a bit of tech gear. Its okay, but I almost always reach for a cotton t-shirt over dri fit. Just personal taste I guess (What Eagle said) and the fact that I am not out to break any world records.

I also still put up numbers.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Wearing one now; wore one yesterday. Perfect casual wear.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

mhj said:


> Does anyone have an opinion as too whether rugby shirts are age appropriate for a 66 year old gentleman who is not slim but obese either?


Why not? Think of it as a dressier version of a sweatshirt. Common weekend wear me for me in the spring and fall.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

https://www.rugbydump.com/2013/09/3...amie-mackintosh-banned-for-old-school-rucking

Eliminating the classic ruck didn't help the game or the jerseys. You used to need that thickness to somewhat protect your back from being shredded.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

So much for tech wear durability. You would never that problem with the cotton rugby shirts.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I've never been in a place where there was rugby, so it's not a sport I've played. Looks interesting, like something fun to pursue.

I've got three old school rugbys. Just a very good all-purpose weekend casual thing.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Benedict Cumberbatch(sp) in costume for a movie.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Brooks Brothers Argyle and Sutherland striped rugby and a Ralph green rugby with elbow and shoulder padding that I need to get out


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd love to rediscover rugby shirts. I remember them being quite popular in the early 80's here, when I was still a young boy. My older brother was fond of them, and you can see lots of them in old classroom pictures of ours. 
Later on in high school, my younger brother played on our school rugby team. Their jerseys were beautiful. Especially the new design from the year my brother started playing. 

I just don't see them around these days, but I could see myself wearing them often.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Troones said:


> I just don't see them around these days, but I could see myself wearing them often.


Bean and BB always offer them, as does Ralph Lauren, so you should have little difficulty finding some classic-looking shirts. Barbarian is a Canadian-made brand which still offers genuine heavy-duty shirts although you'll have to order them. I rarely seem rugby shirts too, but most people don't wear much colour these days.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm partial to the Canterbury rugby shirts, in part because I can usually find them cheap at my local Neimann Marcus outlet.

For beefier rugby shirts, I used to like Lands End, but that was years ago; I imagine they've fallen from grace.

DH


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

For me rugby shirts are a fall - winter staple for weekend wear. 

If you want a true rugby shirt go with Barbarian. They are the real deal.


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

I played 8 years in the 70's and early 80's traveling the Midwest with the Indy Reds Rugby Union team and our kit always required a jersey identical to what is now made by Barbarian. (I don't recall what the brand name was then but Barbarian has clearly copied it to a T) Actually, every team I ever played against during my "career", from Pittsburgh to Denver, wore the same brand, exclusively. The current heavy weight Barbarian jersey is exactly like the original. I have one in red/white - the same colors we used - and it's correct down to the underarm gussets, heavy twill placket, rubber buttons, long tight cuffs and the proper width stripes. I had several Lands End rugbys back in the day and while they looked and felt good, they lacked some weight and details that made them, "real". This old style by Barbarian is no longer used in competition. Now, a collarless, very light weight and tighter fitting jersey is the standard, but for us old "ruggers" the heavy weight Barbarian is still the real thing.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I've dusted off the following link from three summers ago because it seems germain and also because I had nothing else to do. Get snacks. There are 50+ posts.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/age-appropriateness-of-the-rugby-shirt.224024/


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

It's true you don't see them as much these days, but they are around. I wear them all the time, I have about 15 rugby shirts. Columbia Knit is the one to get, the real deal.

https://usa-wear.com/ostore/


----------



## shygddt (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with Barbarian rugby shirts?

I'm curious about sizing/shrinkage. Their website doesn't list sleeve measurements and I am debating between M and L. I usually wear 35" sleeves and machine wash/dry.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

shygddt said:


> Does anyone have experience with Barbarian rugby shirts?
> 
> I'm curious about sizing/shrinkage. Their website doesn't list sleeve measurements and I am debating between M and L. I usually wear 35" sleeves and machine wash/dry.


I just received 2 of the Barbarian shirts, Medium, in the regular weight. They are really nice shirts, I'm happy. I haven't washed yet so can't speak to shrinkage. What I can tell you is I wear a 33 in sleeve in every shirt imaginable and the Medium are perfect for me. Just a little extra room. I would not recommend a Medium for you, if you wear a 35 inch sleeve. In my opinion, the sleeves will be to short out of the box; much too short. Good luck.


----------



## shygddt (Mar 30, 2015)

Oldsport said:


> I just received 2 of the Barbarian shirts, Medium, in the regular weight. They are really nice shirts, I'm happy. I haven't washed yet so can't speak to shrinkage. What I can tell you is I wear a 33 in sleeve in every shirt imaginable and the Medium are perfect for me. Just a little extra room. I would not recommend a Medium for you, if you wear a 35 inch sleeve. In my opinion, the sleeves will be to short out of the box; much too short. Good luck.


I see. Thanks for the info. Hopefully I won't have to go up to XL that would probably be way too baggy. Please update about the shrinkage, I'm curious if I'll need extra length before washing.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^ Are we talking the Barbarian classic shirts or one of the fancier higher tech ones? I've got two of the classics and both are L and both measure differently.


----------



## shygddt (Mar 30, 2015)

Doctor Damage said:


> ^ Are we talking the Barbarian classic shirts or one of the fancier higher tech ones? I've got two of the classics and both are L and both measure differently.


I was asking about the classic weight cotton ones. So barbarian has inconsistent sizing?


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

shygddt said:


> I was asking about the classic weight cotton ones. So barbarian has inconsistent sizing?


I haven't found that to be true. I have two Barbarian XL's. One bought about 5 years ago, the newest I bought last winter. They fit exactly the same.


----------



## Miami_Heat (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello,
I was wondering where I could get 80's Benetton rugby shirts. They had either blue and white stripes or green and white stripes. I see them on eBay and on Etsy but not in my size which is a large. Any advice where I could find them? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

I have several shirts from both Barbarian and Columbiaknit--my wife thinks that rugby shirts make me look "masculine," so I'm going with it.

My experience is that the slightly heavier Barbarian shirts, when washed on cold and rack dried, shrink a little more than the Columbiaknit shirts. But the Columbiaknit shirts are sized a little larger and more "off the shoulder" than Barbarian shirts. Personally, I think that rugby shirts look best when they're a bit loose, unless you're going full 70's "rugged Ivy" and wearing it under, say, a corduroy jacket.

By the way, I'm like 90% sure that $275 "Knitted in Oregon" rugby shirt from Drake's is the exact same shirt as the $68 "Knitted in Oregon" rugby shirt from Columbiaknit. Hmmm.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Though I hate to promote them, (it's a football thing), Sports direct have a good selection of rugby shirts, a lot of which are on sale.
https://us.sportsdirect.com/rugby/rugby-clothing/all-rugby-clothing


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> I was asking about the classic weight cotton ones. So barbarian has inconsistent sizing?





Roderick St. John said:


> I haven't found that to be true. I have two Barbarian XL's. One bought about 5 years ago, the newest I bought last winter. They fit exactly the same.


Barbarian has always seemed like a rock solid company with extremely high quality control. I suspect one of my shirts was just tagged wrong, esp since the 'smaller' one is roughly the same size as my dad's size M. Who knows! I'll have to dig mine out and wear them but it's already almost too cold here.

EDIT: I pulled my shirts out of the depths of the closet and laid them out. They're actually the same, except one is about 2" longer than the other, so that must have been what made the one feel 'larger'. My mistake!


----------



## LewisDias (Nov 30, 2018)

Does anyone know how the quality of PRL rugby shirts is currently?
it is a versatile piece of clothing and I really like it so I am thinking about buying some. 

Thanks.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

LewisDias said:


> Does anyone know how the quality of PRL rugby shirts is currently?
> it is a versatile piece of clothing and I really like it so I am thinking about buying some.
> 
> Thanks.


Do you intend to wear the shirt in a rugby game or as casual wear?


----------



## LewisDias (Nov 30, 2018)

xcubbies said:


> Do you intend to wear the shirt in a rugby game or as casual wear?


casual wear.
I know it's not used much anymore, I haven't seen it in a long time, but the truth is that I like them and would be very useful to use in layers in autumn / winter


----------



## OCBD365 (Jan 12, 2020)

I only have one. It’s Polo, the grey and navy stripe. I tuck it into worn black chinos with penny loafers. I’d like one or two more in my rotation, I think they’re a great shirt.


----------



## LewisDias (Nov 30, 2018)

OCBD365 said:


> I only have one. It's Polo, the grey and navy stripe. I tuck it into worn black chinos with penny loafers. I'd like one or two more in my rotation, I think they're a great shirt.


I still used the only one I have today (I haven't used it in years) and I felt good about it.
I will certainly buy hands in the future.
What do you have is this?


----------



## OCBD365 (Jan 12, 2020)

LewisDias said:


> I still used the only one I have today (I haven't used it in years) and I felt good about it.
> I will certainly buy hands in the future.
> What do you have is this?


Yeah that one, I love it. The navy and grey are subtle colors on their own and I feel it mellows out the contrast of the bold stripes. Polo did vertical stripe ones last year I wish I would of got one then. Hopefully this fall.


----------



## LewisDias (Nov 30, 2018)

OCBD365 said:


> Yeah that one, I love it. The navy and grey are subtle colors on their own and I feel it mellows out the contrast of the bold stripes. Polo did vertical stripe ones last year I wish I would of got one then. Hopefully this fall.


I think I'll buy this one like yours, I found it at a discount of $65.
I also like them simple, without stripes.
.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I am wearing one right now. Older Polo in a charcoal grey herringbone pattern, with rubber buttons, and structured collar. Very warm and very comfortable. I think it is at least 15yrs old. I love Rugby shirts during winter. I have a few older ones from BB, but I have found that Polo makes better ones. Heavier fabric, more authentic construction, and a wide range of colors and patterns. I tend towards solid colors and muted patterns, but that is a personal preference.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got a couple. One's starting to fall apart.

They're just very useful in the wintertime; a wintertime tennis/polo shirt.


----------

